# Anyone have current contact info for Image Setters?



## FuzzAldrin (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have current phone/email/web info for Image Setters? I've heard good things about their plastisol transfers, but the only phone number I've been able to find here or on the net seems to be out of service. Are they still in business? If so, how can I get in touch with them?


----------

